# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Valadares 29 de Julho

## Jose Neves

Boas

Depois de ter visto que a adesão a praia de valadares em VN Gaia tem aumentado, e as trocas de opinioes tem nos ajudado a entender melhor o mundo da aquarofilia (para aqueles que sabem pouco, como eu  :Whistle:  ), e é sempre giro  :SbSourire:  conhecer a cara de quem se encontra por de traz de um monitor :SbSourire19:  .

Como foi combinado estou colocar este topico para o nosso convivio mensal, ou melhor a cada 4 semanas.

Venho convidar a todos aqueles que quiserem comparecer :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   dia 29 de julho, Domingo para mais um convivio, e claro està, retirar uns pequenos litritos do mar :SbOk3:  

Ainda nao esta marcada a hora queria saber as vossas opinioes, disponibilidade, e a que horas sao as mares baixas que é o mais importante.

Um abraço, e aguardo respostas

----------


## João Castelo

Neves,

Não querendo desviar o assunto deste topico  ( e por isso te peço desculpa ) apenas quero mandar uma " boca para o ar ".

E que tal um dia juntarmos a meio do caminho os grupos de habituais " apanhadores de água natural " e efectuarmos uma colecta em conjunto seguida de um petisco?

É apenas uma ideia.

Um abraço e boa colecta dia 29. :SbOk:  

JC

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  josé

Da uma vista de olhos neste link:http://ih-net-www.hidrografico.pt/Id...rincipais.aspx

basta fazer um clic em cima dos porto principais e de seguida no respectivo dia no calendario, vai-te aparecer tudo o que precisas, para saberes as marés.


 :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

em principio como sempre lá estarei :SbOk3:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Se não houver contra tempos como preciso de água também lá vou estar
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Tambem vou aparecer se não houver nada em contratempo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
Estão a falar/escrever de Valadares Sul ou Valadares Norte? Eu costumo ir a Valadares Sul, mas pelas vossas imagens e ontem em conversa com o Carlos Mota, parece-me que estão a falar de Valadares Norte. Para não haver confusão, pf esclareçam.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ba tarde
> Estão a falar/escrever de Valadares Sul ou Valadares Norte? Eu costumo ir a Valadares Sul, mas pelas vossas imagens e ontem em conversa com o Carlos Mota, parece-me que estão a falar de Valadares Norte. Para não haver confusão, pf esclareçam.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Eu acho que é valadares norte quem vem do Sr. da pedra em direcçao a Valadares passa a famosa casa do Sporting e logo a seguir tem uma rua estreita que vai dar fase a praia....

----------


## Jose Neves

boas a todos aqui vai as horas

Dom 29-Jul-2007 02:36 2,92 Preia-mar 
Dom 29-Jul-2007 08:20 0,98 Baixa-mar 
Dom 29-Jul-2007 14:53 3,18 Preia-mar 
Dom 29-Jul-2007 20:51 0,79 Baixa-mar 

Se for a noite podiamos ir todos comer umas francesinhas, conheço um citio 5 estrelas, podem perguntar ao carlos mota (ele adorou, e eu tambem :Vitoria:  ), se for de manha vamos ao pequeno almoço :SbOk:  

Aguardo a vossa resposta

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Neves,
> 
> Não querendo desviar o assunto deste topico  ( e por isso te peço desculpa ) apenas quero mandar uma " boca para o ar ".
> 
> E que tal um dia juntarmos a meio do caminho os grupos de habituais " apanhadores de água natural " e efectuarmos uma colecta em conjunto seguida de um petisco?
> 
> É apenas uma ideia.
> 
> Um abraço e boa colecta dia 29. 
> ...


Mas que grande ideia  :Palmas: 

Que tal um almocinho mais ou menos espontâneamente organizado ?

Se houver companheiros a alinhar....por mim estou também nessa  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Mas que grande ideia 
> 
> Que tal um almocinho mais ou menos espontâneamente organizado ?
> 
> Se houver companheiros a alinhar....por mim estou também nessa


Eu tenho restaurante.....  francesinhas, e posso organizar nao me custa nada mas tinha que ser almoço penso eu????? 

Mais uma ideia
e que tal depois uma visita pelos aquas da zona??? aceitam-se inscriçoes para quem quiser abrir a casa??? a mina esta aberta.....

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu acho que é valadares norte quem vem do Sr. da pedra em direcçao a Valadares passa a famosa casa do Sporting e logo a seguir tem uma rua estreita que vai dar fase a praia....


 :Olá: Viva 
Assim sendo é Valadares Norte entre a escola primária e a colónia do Galo (Colónia de férias da CP) ou pouco mais à frente. É uma zona menos ingreme por comparação com Valadres Sul, logo mais "generoso" para transportar água e será também mais próximo do passadiço, assim um gerador ajudará, tal como conversado ontem com o Carlos Mota.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Se for a noite podiamos ir todos comer umas francesinhas, conheço um citio 5 estrelas, podem perguntar ao carlos mota (ele adorou, e eu tambem ), se for de manha vamos ao pequeno almoço


Por mim embora seja um pouco cedo mas prefiro de manhã, e quem sabe a francesinha no almoço, é só uma ideia.
Este grupo é de lhe tirar o :Olá:  ,  o Fernando Gonçalves se ainda não encheu o aqua novo que aproveite.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## João Castelo

> Mas tinha que ser almoço penso eu?????


Neves,

Penso que almoço é melhor, consegue-se aproveitar melhor o dia.
Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tou nessa  :SbOk3: 

Almoço  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

eu como sempre tó nessa :SbBiere5:  

a patroa é que não gostou muito :JmdALEnvers:  

mas é o que dá casar com malucos da peixarada :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas
> 
> eu como sempre tó nessa 
> 
> a patroa é que não gostou muito 
> 
> mas é o que dá casar com malucos da peixarada


E que tal leva-las a passear connosco ?

----------


## João Castelo

> E que tal leva-las a passear connosco ?


Também concordo.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Jose Neves

> Também concordo.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Boas eu tambem concordo

Aqui vai a Lista os que vao buscar agua mas falta confirmar o almoço, e dizer se levam a cara metade ou nao???

Jose Neves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Carlos Mota - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 3 pessoas*
Silverio Pai -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas*
Silverio Filho - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas*
Carlos Basaloco - *Confirmado a colecta*
Julio Macieira -
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - 
Joao Castelo - *nao vai estar presente*
Telmo Fernandes - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas* 
Nuno Silva - *Confirmado a colecta* *Falta confirmar o almoço*
Filipe Pires -

Ja que quem vai a colecta nao sao so do norte quem quizer alinhar no convivio é bem vindo :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

boas

Estive a falar com o Luis Pisco da loja aquatlantico e se nos quisermos da parte da manha de domingo ele abre-nos as portas da sua loja.... pois do fim da colecta a hora de almoço ainda temos um tempito, e ele em principio vai receber esta semana novos peixes.... queria saber a vossa opiniao???

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Eu e o meu pai lá estamos.
Confiemamos o almoço.
E quando a visita acho muito bem.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Em principio lá estarei.... :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Em principio lá estarei....
> Abraço



Boas telmo para o almoço tambem?????

----------


## João Castelo

Neves,

No dia 29 não me é possivel ir porque já tenho compromissos assumidos com familiares e amigos.

Sinceramente quando me lembrei desta ideia não era para comparecer na colecta do dia 29 em Valadares ( até porque já sabia não me ser possivel comparecer ) mas sim para que se organizasse , com tempo, uma colecta a meio-caminho.

No entanto , sem as coisas tenderem para aí , só posso desejar um excelente dia a todos os que forem.

Não faltarão no futuro outras oportunidades e se for necessario ajudarei na organização.

Figueira da Foz parece-me o local indicado.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Cesar Pinto

e que tal lisboa :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
nao nos podemos esquecer do pessoal do sul
que nunca é lembrado nestas iniciativas :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

É pena não poder ir almoçar com voces todos,mas comfirmo a minha presença colecta da agúa.

__________________
carlos

----------


## Jose Neves

> Neves,
> 
> No dia 29 não me é possivel ir porque já tenho compromissos assumidos com familiares e amigos.
> 
> Sinceramente quando me lembrei desta ideia não era para comparecer na colecta do dia 29 em Valadares ( até porque já sabia não me ser possivel comparecer ) mas sim para que se organizasse , com tempo, uma colecta a meio-caminho.
> 
> No entanto , sem as coisas tenderem para aí , só posso desejar um excelente dia a todos os que forem.
> 
> Não faltarão no futuro outras oportunidades e se for necessario ajudarei na organização.
> ...



Boas joao estou de acordo contigo.... e que tal uma colecta no final do mes de Agosto sabado dia 31, uma colecta (nao é o principal) para a parte da tarde seguida de uma jantarada para os lados de coimbra a noite???? nao é preciso ser natal  :SbSourire2:   para nos reunirmos todos, e depois uma troca de frags entre os membros??
Eu vi a organizaçao do jantar de natal e as pessoas do norte que foram disseram que o convivio e o proprio jantar foi 5 estrelas.... eu nao sei quem o organizou mas poderia voltar a fazer......para comes e bebes ha muita gente que iria de certeza, o outro foi jantar de natal este o jantar de fim de ferias??? :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Em relaçao a este domingo eu irei a colecta mas nao poderei ir ao almoço o patriarca da famila (o meu pai) faz anos, e nao poderia faltar, em relaçao ao restaurante eu falei com o proprietario e ao domingo ao meio dia esta fechado para descanço, mas abre so para nos se tivermos interessados, agora deixo ao vosso criterio, apesar de nao ir possso oranizar o almoço.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Eu vi a organizaçao do jantar de natal e as pessoas do norte que foram disseram que o convivio e o proprio jantar foi 5 estrelas.....


foi excelente!! desde a visita ao aquario do Julio MAcieira acabando no jantar.




> eu nao sei quem o organizou mas poderia voltar a fazer......


foi o Ricardo Lacerda. penso que ele está de ferias mas entretanto poderá dizer algo...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

almoço para mim e para a minha cara metade :Coradoeolhos:  

ontem falei com o julio e em principio tambem vai,mas ele mesmo irá confirmar

vamos lá ver se é desta que o convenço a usar o liquido precioso  :yb624:   :yb624:  da nossa costa

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Caros amigos,

Sou muito novo neste fórum, mas moro também em V.N. Gaia e tenho ainda muito para aprender. Estou a tentar montar um nanoreef de 65 litros!

Vou tentar aparecer no vosso encontro, mas como vou astrónomo trabalho 4-feira, 5-feira, 6-feira, sábado e domingo até depois das 24h.Vou fazer observações públicas com telescópio. Não sei quais as minhas condições físicas no Domingo de manhã! Penso que estão a pensar estar em Valadares por volta das 8:00h.

Se aparecer não deve ser difícil encontra-vos?
Não haverá problema se ficar para o almoço? 
Afinal os astrónomos também comem (apesar de ter de ir trabalhar às 14:30)!

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas temos mais 2 confirmaçoes o nuno silva tambem vai e o telmo cofirmou o almoço....

----------


## Jose Neves

Jose Neves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Carlos Mota - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 3 pessoas*
Silverio Pai -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Silverio Filho - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas*
Carlos Basaloco - *Confirmado a colecta*
Julio Macieira -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 5 pessoas*
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - 
Joao Castelo - *nao vai estar presente*
Telmo Fernandes - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas* 
Nuno Silva - *Confirmado a colecta* *Falta confirmar o almoço*
Filipe Pires - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Fernando Gonçalves - *Confirmado a colecta*

E devido a queixas do sindicato la de casa   , o mesmo sindicato vai estar presente, exemplo: Carlos Mota vai levar a mulher e o filho, por isso de "quizerem" trazer a vossa cara metade e os vossos rebentos estao a vontade

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Com tanto pessoal a colectar agua o que é bom seria bom também sabermos quantos litros é que cada um de nós vai colectar para calcuramos o tempo que vamos estar no mar e para toda a comunidade aqui do forum ver que o pessoal do Norte está com a agua natural.

Eu vou colectar 240 litros.

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Para ajudar a "festa" fica confirmada a minha presença e a de mais 4 mulheres  :yb624: 


5 pessoas para o encontro e para os "morfes"

----------


## Jose Neves

Lista actualizada

Jose Neves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Carlos Mota - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 3 pessoas*
Silverio Pai -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Silverio Filho - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas*
Carlos Basaloco - *Confirmado a colecta*
Julio Macieira -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 5 pessoas*
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* 
Joao Castelo - *nao vai estar presente*
Telmo Fernandes - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas* 
Nuno Silva - *Confirmado a colecta* *Falta confirmar o almoço*
Filipe Pires - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Fernando Gonçalves - *Confirmado a colecta*

Pelas ultimas contas estamos 10 para a colecta, sem duvida que estamos a crescer :SbOk:  , e para o almoço 14 :EEK!:

----------


## Jose Neves

Como o Silverio sugeriu e bem aqui vai um post para saber quantos litrinhos vamos tirar do oceano??

Litragens

Jose Neves - 180 litros
Carlos Mota -  
Silverios - 240
Carlos Basaloco - 
Julio Macieira -  
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - 100 litros 
Telmo Fernandes - 
Nuno Silva - 
Filipe Pires - 

*TOTAL JA CONTABILIZADO*: 420

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Se tudo correr bem... 240 lts, mas os garrafões de 5 litros vão entrar na festa na mesma apesar de já ter lavado os outros  :SbSourire:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José Neves
Mete mais um almoço para mim, o meu mano mais novo também vai estar presente.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Previsão 200L

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
como da ultima vez que fui a agua já mudei do meu aquario 800 litros :yb665:  

vou trazer apenas 120 litrinhos :Olá:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas, eu em prencipio tambem alinho, estou de ferias. mas domingo já estou em casa. depois confirmo.

----------


## Jose Neves

Jose Neves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Carlos Mota - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 3 pessoas*
Silverio Pai -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Silverio Filho - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas*
Carlos Basaloco - *Confirmado a colecta*
Julio Macieira -  *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 5 pessoas*
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 Pessoa*
Telmo Fernandes - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoas* 
Nuno Silva - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 1 pessoa*
Filipe Pires - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 2 pessoas*
Fernando Gonçalves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Luis Pisco - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço*  *almoço 3 pessoas*
Pedro Azevedo - *Confirmado a colecta*

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Em principio eu tb apareço para a colecta de 120l  :Pracima:  
Cump.

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos  :Olá:  

Nova incriçao por telefone, o Luis Pisco da loja aquatlantico tambem vai estar presente e conta com mais 2 pessoas para o almoço, com sorte ainda temos bomba :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  .

Como podem ver no topico de cima estao 18 pessoas para o almoço de convivio e 12 para a colecta.

Relembro que o ponto de encontro é na praia a seguir a casa do sporting as 8h da manha :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Deixo aqui o meu telefone para qualquer duvida 918373693, vou marcar restaurante para 18 pessoas fico a agurdar que o Pedro Nuno Ferreira me diga quantas pessoas vao estar presentes da parte dele, hoje nao sei se voltarei a net por isso qualquer confirmaçao/desmarcaçao contactem-me por telemovel:

Um abraço a todos :SbOk5:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Jose Neves - *Confirmado a colecta*
Carlos Mota - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 3 pessoas*
Silverio Pai - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 2 pessoas*
Silverio Filho - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 1 pessoas*
Carlos Basaloco - *Confirmado a colecta*
Julio Macieira - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 5 pessoas*
Pedro Nuno Ferreira - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 1 Pessoa*
Telmo Fernandes - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 1 pessoas* 
Nuno Silva - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 1 pessoa*
Filipe Pires - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 2 pessoas*
Fernando Gonçalves - *Confirmado a colecta almoço 3 pessoas*
Luis Pisco - *Confirmado a colecta e Almoço* *almoço 3 pessoas*
Pedro Azevedo - *Confirmado a colecta*

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

esqueci-me de dizer que vou tentar tirar 500 lts de agua do mar, por isso rapazes venham preparados. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> esqueci-me de dizer que vou tentar tirar 500 lts de agua do mar, por isso rapazes venham preparados.


 :Olá: a sério :SbQuestion2: ...não eras tu que tinhas culpa :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ...fui hoje das 20:00 às 21:30 (enquanto tive luz do dia) recolher 40 litros de água e esponja...e tenho de reduzir nas francezinhas decididamente...quanto mais não seja pela luta que é entrar no fato :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ...que era para poder andar mais à vontade na água...qual quê :EEK!:  :SbSourire: ..não fazia ideia de que estava tão espaçoso... :yb665: se pensar melhor ontem e hoje andei a transportar cimento e tijolos cá para casa, por isso ainda devo poder ajudar.... :EEK!: ...com 5 litros :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Caros amigos,

Sim senhor,foi um encontro e recolha de 5***** valeu bem a pena.

abraço a todos

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Gostei imenso do encontro e dos ajudantes  :yb624:   :yb624: 
Agora, falta a reportagem fotografica para ficar registado  :Pracima:  
Para a proxima vez levos mais bidões  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Mais um dia foi passado entre membros da nossa comunidade.
Tirando o calor insuportavel, tudo o resto foi excelente. Desde a "Francesinha" ao resto de tarde bem passado em casa do companheiro Carlos Mota.

Para a história ficam algumas das fotos, para já do nosso almoço, já que a minha coleta ainda ficou para outro dia.

Para quem marcou a coleta para as 08:00 da manhã de um Domingo e teve a "brilhante" ideia de me acordar as 10:30 o meu muito obrigado ou eu nunca teria acordado a tempo sequer do almoço  :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Palavras para quê, as fotos dizem tudo a juntar a estas falta o Carlos Mota e e José Neves meterem as que tiraram para que fique o album completo. Em Setembro há mais.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Foi sem duvida mais um encontro 5*****, alias como já estamos habituados  :Palmas:  .
agradeço a ajuda que me deram a carregar os bidões, os 500 ltrs ja ca moram so falta o aquario. :SbOk:  venham de la essas fotos do impedimento da subida da maré :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Sem dúvida que foi muito agradável e o próximo vai seguramente ter "motor" para ajudar na recolha.

Acabei por tirar poucas fotografias porque mal cheguei e desci para o local da colecta, fui logo "solicitado" para dar "uma aula de campo" :SbSourire: , mas é uma praia que conheço muito bem. Fica em frente à colónia de férias do Galo, ou colónia de férias da CP e agora está mais cuidada do que em tempos em que tinha um pequena fabrica de tijolos mesmo frente ao mar que se calhar ainda existe mas com outras condições de laboração melhoradas. Oportunamente tirarei mais fotografias mas seguramente as que o José Neves e o Carlos Mota tiraram já devem dar bem a ideia.

Vista para sul. Vê-se Valadares sul e muito ao longe (mas na realidade menos e mais visível, a maquina é que não dá melhor) vê-se a capela do Sr. da Pedra.


José Neves o Fotografo fotografado


e aqui algumas imagens da água do mar natural já "embalada" e pronta para seguir para o destino.



Silvério Torres Filho a vigiar o bem precioso


mais água embalada






e até ao próximo dentro de um mês, mais coisa menos coisa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu estou sem net em casa, por isso ja dei todas as fotos que tirei ao Carlos Mota e aguardo que ele as ponha... o convivio foi 5***** eu tirei uma foto do grupo no final que esta fantastica, mas tambem de quem trabalhou :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica mais umas fotos :Olá:  

familia silvestre no activo



o pessoal a chegar com muito custo









um bicho bastante curioso :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

cinema

----------


## Jose Neves

Foi porreiro :SbOk:  

Vou fechar o topico, ficam as fotos como recordaçao, espero que todq q gente tenha gostado, e em Setembro a mais, e pelo que diz o Pedro Nuno, com bomba :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   esperemos......... :yb665:

----------

